
The Great Library Rescue of Timbuktu - stevenmays
https://mentalfloss.atavist.com/the-great-library-rescue-of-timbuktu
======
bmmayer1
If you want to help, the US-based organization supporting the efforts in
Timbuktu (that I volunteered for a couple years back to set up their website
and digital fundraising) is T160k: [https://t160k.org/campaign/libraries-in-
exile/](https://t160k.org/campaign/libraries-in-exile/)

------
nickbauman
The story opens with the destruction of hundreds of ~15th century manuscripts.
I, for one, would like to know what they were, what was in them and an
explanation of what has been erased from the world, for all people, for all
time for what may be the most oxymoronic reason ever conceived.

~~~
danidiaz
I recently learned about the book "Beyond Timbuktu"
[http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674050822](http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674050822)
but still haven't read it. It seems a good introduction to the subject.

------
orbitingpluto
The irony of course is that jihadists seeking to burn down libraries will
unwittingly desecrate copies of the Quran.

~~~
mirimir
I wonder how they explain that away.

~~~
vkreso
Easy. They don't.

